# Parking brake bypass for Pioneer AVH-4100DVD?



## BillyBobJoe (May 27, 2009)

I just bought a Pioneer AVH-4100DVD, and want to bypass the parking brake system that prevents the user from doing fun stuff like playing movies and using the phone book without first stopping the car. 

I know that some systems can be disabled by simply grounding the parking brake wire that comes from the head unit, others require a switch, some require wire swapping.

Does anyone have any info on or experience with on the 4100, or maybe its predecessor, the 4000?

Thanks!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to move the mute wire in the harness to another PIN location. I am not condoning the driver taking their attention off the road to watch movies or otherwise use there unit. Heh, I said "unit." Now that my disclaimer is out of the way, check out AVIC411.com. Look under the 4000/4100 Hacks section.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually, you can do it with a relay. Works great on mine.

YouTube - avh-p4100dvd bypass


----------



## BillyBobJoe (May 27, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the help!

Mikey: Are you referring to the "AVH Series" section under "Other Products" in the avic forum section?

Slade: Do you have a part number for that relay? Where can I buy one?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Any auto parts store. Simple 12V relay- got mine at advanced auto parts for <$4


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Cool, thanks for the help!
> 
> Mikey: Are you referring to the "AVH Series" section under "Other Products" in the avic forum section?
> 
> Slade: Do you have a part number for that relay? Where can I buy one?


Yeah, try this area:

AVIC411.com • View forum - Pioneer AVH Series

Just search for bypass. It should be the same as the AVIC units (x910, etc) but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> Yeah, try this area:
> 
> AVIC411.com • View forum - Pioneer AVH Series
> 
> Just search for bypass. *It should be the same* as the AVIC units (x910, etc) but I am not 100% sure.


Yep, that's what I thought you should have said earlier. It's not the same.... I actually have the deck and have done the specific research. Everything I read pointed toward the pin swap not working on the P4100.


----------



## DougJones (May 30, 2008)

pin swap won't work, but using a relay will. just gooole avh-4100dvd and relay. you'll find the wiring diagram


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

PAC TR-7 (tr7) Universal Trigger Output Module for Video Bypass

another small and effect bypass module.


this unit will actually do alot of stuff


***edit*** I didnt know the above poster dragged a two year old post out of moth balls.....................seriously, at this point who cares!


----------

